# The 14 Most Revolutionary Cars That Changed the World



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​


> *One hundred and thirty years is a long time.*
> 
> That’s the age, more or less, of the automotive industry and naturally, its history is steep. Thousands of makes and models have come and gone over the decades, but only a few have really revolutionized the way auto manufacturers do business.
> 
> ...


Read more about The 14 Most Revolutionary Cars That Changed the World at AutoGuide.com.


----------

